# Your biggest weightgain



## alterry (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi

I am new here. I wonder what is your biggest gain in a certain span of time like week month year or whatever time you gained? I think it is an appropriate question to ask here. Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 27, 2007)

the biggest gain i ever had happened during pregnancy... in one week i gained 20 pounds! i couldn't believe it... turned out it was because i was retaining water due to dehydration- how much sense does that make? lol... anyway that was pretty darn freaky!


----------



## Plump Guy (Aug 28, 2007)

42 lbs in 2 months flat (from 170 to 212). Took 10 months to lose it all...

PlumpGuy


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 28, 2007)

My girlfriend and I had been intentionally "fattening me up" a bit for just over a year and I had always gained at the fairly moderate pace of about one pound a week or even less. Then we went on a ski trip over a three-day weekend and stayed at her father's condo. It was early Spring and the weekend turned out to be unseasonably warm. Not only that, but it rained rather than snowed all weekend.

So we spent the entire three days mostly in the condo where she did plenty of cooking for me and I did plenty of eating. She is something of a gourmet cook and enjoyed cooking for me even before she asked me if I would agree to gain weight. So for her, it was an opportunity to get to do lots of cooking which she loved so much.

All weekend, I mostly dressed for comfort in the sweat-pants that I had packed to be worn under my ski pants. Of course, it had an elastic waist band. With so much "freedom" around my mid-section I guess I did not realize just how much I had been eating as I never felt the usual tightness at my waistline when my belly became too swollen with food. Additionally, we had little else to do but for her to cook for me (and even hand-feed me a bit for the fun of it) and for me to eat. Aside from spending plenty of "intimate time" together, most of our time was taken-up by her cooking, me eating, and her encouraging me to eat.  

We normally only ate meals together this way for dinners a few nights a week. So as I said, I generally gained about a pound or less per week. But during this trip, she prepared and I ate the equivalent of several meals each day, plus plently of snacking, for three-days in a row. We expected I would gain more than usual, but we never imagined how much more it would be.

By the end of the trip, we both discovered that we had overdone things a bit. When I tried to fasten my regular pants while dressing for the drive home (which had already become a bit snug even before our trip), I discovered that I had gained so much weight over the weekend that I could not nearly get my pants to fasten closed. I had to wear sweatpants for the drive home.

Of course, we already knew I had gained MUCH more than we had planned or expected, so when we got home, the first thing my girlfriend did was have me step onto her bathroom scale. We could not believe it, but I had actually gained just over five pounds during the three-day weekend.

As I said, we had been trying to make me gain weight anyway, but not at that rate. My girlfriend joked that, it was a lucky thing that we were not able to have me eat that way all the time. She noted that, if we were able to do so, I would soon become "as huge as a blimp."


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Aug 28, 2007)

17 pounds in 10 days on a Royal Caribbean cruise. You can eat nearly 24 hours a day on their ships - and I took FULL advantage every chance I could!

You board as a passenger and come off as cargo!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 28, 2007)

150 in 6 months. I was just off a liquid diet and then got married I was very unhappy and began to eat for 10 and because of the liquid diet my metabloism was really messed up and I ganined really really fast. I went from 275-280 to 420 in 2 months ..


----------



## Shy Aurora (Aug 29, 2007)

Sixty pounds in about nine months. I think I got a little carried away with the freshman 15. lol


----------



## biackrlng (Aug 29, 2007)

very interesting topic i hope we see more responses

biackrlng


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 30, 2007)

At various points I have:

a. Gained 30 pounds in 3 months (from 160 to 190) 
b. Gained 40 pounds in 6 months (from 190 to 230)
c. Gained 50 pounds in 6 months (from 230 to 280).


----------



## Jah (Aug 30, 2007)

24 pounds in 3 weeks. I went to visit family in the US. There was heaps of food I had never eaten before and I wanted to try it all


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 30, 2007)

I already posted about my gain of 5 pounds in 3 days (maybe that does not seem like much), but that was in the context of a "cooperative" effort of me and my girlfriend to "fatten me up." It seems like comparing apples and oranges to compare intentional gains to unintentional gains.

My indirect experience with rapid unintentional gain came when I dated a woman in college (it was actually before I met her). Her weight gain experience sounds similar to yours, Jah. When we met, she was fairly fat. Not huge, but certainly more than a bit chubby. On our first date, I was at her apartment and we were looking at old photos of her from high-school along with her room-mate. They both saw their old photos and commented, "Look how thin we were!"

She then explained that she went on a trip to Europe after her high-school graduation. She apparently overindulged on the local cuisine, including the beer in Germany, and gained quite a bit of weight in only a couple of months. She did not say how much, but the implication was that she had gone from looking slender as she did in the old photos to being nearly the size she was at the time of our first date. She said that, when she returned home, her mother looked at her and exclaimed, "What have you done to yourself?!" So she must have gained quite a bit in those two months.

But at the time, my only thought was that her mother's comment was rather cruel.


----------



## bigwideland (Aug 30, 2007)

In the last 5 years sometime 20 lb in a month, when I was 18 I when from 17 stone to 22 stone in a year, now thats 5 x 14 = 50+20 = 70 lbs, that was a very good year.


----------



## JustMe (Aug 30, 2007)

15 pounds in 3-4 days, and it stayed. Was when I went from 135 to 150. I still did my normal daily activities, so it wasn't some weekend fling or doing nothing during it. Rather simple, I just ate in 15min sessions with 2 hour windows inbetween, 5-6 times in the day, besides my normal meals. Took a touch of planning to make sure I had food I liked lined up. It was.... interesting experince... (Someone might ask me good/bad, I can't say either *shrug*). Loved the results.


----------



## HereticFA (Aug 30, 2007)

I gained 25 pounds in ten days - during the winter storm of 2004.

My new bride and I were on the road to visit my folks over Christmas and a trip that should take less than one day took four. El Chico, which we eat at regularly, never tasted so good. And we found several very good local eateries along the way. A Chinese place in Bentonville AR delivered to our motel room and was (almost) the best crab rangoon I've ever had.

My pants were very tight by the time I got back home. (And I realized my bride was freaked out by traveling on ice. )


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 31, 2007)

After I graduated High School .. I gained like 80lbs in a year. It was intense. I have before and after pix, but I'm always too nervous to post 'em.


----------



## bufbig (Sep 1, 2007)

I've gained about 17 pounds the last the couple weeks (not exactly sure oh how long it is). I am mainly gaining weight because this summer I passed out from dehydration, so I've been over eating and drinking as of late 

Oh, I've also been eating 2 donuts before I go to bed


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 1, 2007)

I've had periods in my life where I had big weight gain and some where I just kinda stayed the same. I'd say senior year, when I got my license, was my first big weight gain. I drove to fast food places all the time and was hardly ever walking. I don't know the weight I gained but I went from a size 20-26 from fall of 99' to fall of 00'. I weighed about 280-300. 
The most recent gains though, which I was kind of proud of was in the span of a year and a half. I went from 330 to 400.  I'm above 400 now, but I can't get a scale to weight me correctly. lol Oh the torture.


----------



## lizzy (Sep 1, 2007)

Luv2CUfeast said:


> 17 pounds in 10 days on a Royal Caribbean cruise. You can eat nearly 24 hours a day on their ships - and I took FULL advantage every chance I could!
> 
> You board as a passenger and come off as cargo!



I've heard people can really pack on the pounds on those cruises. Sounds wonderful. :eat2: 

My biggest weight gain was 44 lbs in a year. 

When I had a feeder fattening me up, it was about 26 lbs in a 5 month period. We weren't able to see each other often since we lived at a distance. Imagine how much fatter I would have been if we could have met every day or more than the 1-3 times a week we were already meeting.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 1, 2007)

lizzy said:


> I've heard people can really pack on the pounds on those cruises. Sounds wonderful. :eat2:
> 
> My biggest weight gain was 44 lbs in a year.
> 
> When I had a feeder fattening me up, it was about 26 lbs in a 5 month period. We weren't able to see each other often since we lived at a distance. Imagine how much fatter I would have been if we could have met every day or more than the 1-3 times a week we were already meeting.



Completely lost my train of thought with that one...lol.
Lucky feeder indeed.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Sep 2, 2007)

I gained 9 pounds this week...seriously.


----------



## daniel (Sep 2, 2007)

I gained appr. 55 kg in 1 year, that means round 1 kg a week.


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 2, 2007)

Lizzy, your saying, "Imagine how much fatter I would have been if we could have met every day or more than the 1-3 times a week we were already meeting," somewhat reminds me of my girlfriend's comment to me after our weekend together as described in my first posting. Only she meant it as a warning.  

As I sort of indicated, she was somewhat shocked by how much I had gained in only three days. Of course, as I explained, we had been intentionally "fattening me up," but we made sure to do so at a fairly moderate pace. We figured it was healthier that way and we also did not want to suddenly find that I had gained too much weight. So we kept the pace of my gaining at around one pound per week.

Actually, at first, I gained more slowly than that and eventually came to be gaining a pound a week. In the weeks before our rained-out ski trip, I had been gaining more like a pound and a half a week, but we were not too concerned about that as it still seemed a reasonable pace. However, when we discovered that I had gained just over five pounds that weekend, my girlfriend definitely became a bit worried. I think that, in light of the fact that my rate of gaining had already been increasing, seeing me gain more than a pound a day that weekend sort of freaked her out a bit.

I think that she had visions of my continuing to gain at nealy such a rate and, as I said, she warned that if we began having me eat anywhere near that way on a regular basis, I would "become as huge as a blimp!"

On a lighter note, she pointed out another reason it was preferable that I gain more slowly rather than all at once. She explained that part of the "fun" of it for her was seeing how I changed over time. Better to enjoy each added pound and inch week by week and month by month than to rush things and not have the opportunity to appreciate the changes a pound or two at a time.


----------



## Russ2d (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Sasha,

I just noticed this: Fatty McButter-Pants? Hehe, I love it

You're a true beauty


----------



## lizzy (Sep 2, 2007)

newlylarge said:


> On a lighter note, she pointed out another reason it was preferable that I gain more slowly rather than all at once. She explained that part of the "fun" of it for her was seeing how I changed over time. Better to enjoy each added pound and inch week by week and month by month than to rush things and not have the opportunity to appreciate the changes a pound or two at a time.



I can see her point - and a good point at that.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 2, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Hey Sasha,
> 
> I just noticed this: Fatty McButter-Pants? Hehe, I love it
> 
> You're a true beauty



lol Thanks. I got it from King Of Queens.


----------



## RockerDude0098 (Sep 3, 2007)

if you gain fast doesn't the fat get placed differently than if its a slow gain? Like wont girls end up with a big hard belly and no fat anywhere else where as if its slow the fat will spread evenly throughout the body, or at least to the areas where the woman is genetically predisposed to gaining weight.


----------



## daniel (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not quite sure that the speed in gaining weight is causing the region of fat placement. I think that it's rather depending on how your hormone-status is and probably genetic factors too. Me as a male despite velocity of gaining placed my fat all over the body, even in so called femal typical regions. In my case the reason is a little deficency in testosterone production, so that the influence of estrogene is more sufficient.


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 3, 2007)

Lizzy, I suppose another way to look at it is the expression that, "the journey is the destination." Or is it, "the destination is the journey"? Either way, as I said, getting there is half the fun (or even more than half).

My girlfriend may have wanted me to become fatter, but she also wanted to be able to "enjoy" my "changing shape." Yet another way to look at it is that, for someone like me who started out rather lean, each new pound and inch I gained was also a first and more than either my girlfriend or I had experienced. That way, there was always "something new" for her to appreciate in my changing shape.

As to whether the rate of gaining affects where new fat is deposited, I am not sure, but I do not think that matters except perhaps in the most extreme cases of rapid weight-gain. It is probably more a matter of the genetics and other matters related to "body type" for each individual.

In general, it is my understanding that guys begin to show weight gain at their mid-section first and that is what happened to me when I had initially gained a few pounds quite unintentionally. Before long, further added "fatness" began "showing-up" all over my body, even a bit in my face, but my middle always seemed to grow at the fastest rate.

As a result, and as my girlfriend described it, I ended up becoming "soft, puffy, and rounded" all over. For a guy, this can actually have the advantage of adding size even to areas which normally only increase in size from weight-training. Here I refer to my arms, shoulders, chest, upper-thighs, and even my backside. At some point, before my belly became more noticeably round, I even looked as if I had merely been "hitting the gym" pretty hard. At least, you might have thought so if you saw me fully-clothed and could not see that my newly added girth was not exactly "firm."  

But as I said, a disproportionate amount of my gained weight always seemed to go to the front and sides of my mid-section. So I also ended up with a fairly large, round belly that protrudes well-out in front and is also fairly wide in the form of some pretty thick "love handles." I imagine that this would have been the result even if I had gained weight more rapidly, but who knows.


----------



## Afro Man (Sep 3, 2007)

I gained the most right out of high school. From June to December I gained about 40 pounds. Truthfully I didn't realize I gained so much till everyone came back for winter break and was like .


----------



## Rebel (Sep 5, 2007)

Gee, I feel like such an under-achiever now. Anyway, here's my story...
Several years ago I shattered my pelvis. The pain meds I was taking for the first month made everything taste like hot duct tape. So naturally I lost about 15 pounds, going from 200 to 185. Then things changed...
I quit taking the pain meds, and suddenly everything tasted wonderful! My doctor also started me on steroids, and I was suddenly hungry all the time. And after having been very active for year, I was suddenly unable to walk for six months. Add those three things up and you get... Well, we all know what we get then!
Over the next five months, I gained 65 pounds, from 185 to 250 pounds. And since I wasn't able to work out the way that I used to, it was a really flabby and weak 250 pounds.
Then I gained another 30 pounds over the next few months, thanks to an online feedee/feedr!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, in one summer over 9th grade, I went from about 164-188, and pushing that a little further, by the end of the year I was around 205, though I quickly went to about 193?


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I'm fairly fit, so just 10 lbs in a year at the most lol


----------



## califkevin (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to my ex-gf chef... :huh:


----------



## daniel (Sep 7, 2007)

another gain of app. 10 lbs last week... 

View attachment IMG00086.jpg


----------

